# Shortness of breath



## Alan snyders (5/7/15)

Good day guys.
Lol or rather good morning

I was wondering if anyone could give me advise..

I recently switched to vapeing(only day 6 stinkie free )
Currently on ego one(Aka twisp aero).

Anyway back to my question .i initially started on 18 mg and went to 12 and now currently on 6 and 9 mg juice as the rest was to strong and throat hit was much.

But my problem is since vapeing I have been getting sob(short of breath) or have to work harder or take a deeper breath to feel like a took a normal breath if you understand what I mean.

My question is I never felt like that while smokeing stinkies. 

I have done some research and this is what I uncovered ..
1.could be pg/vg ratio -i only recently started and started with vap mob intense strawberry 9mg..just love the taste..according to the guy in the shop it has a higher Pg ratio than VG.
Most forums say SOB could be a reaction to PG.

2. Others say it could just be reaction to withdrawal from tobacco and should pass..

3.it could also be that I am vapeing quite alot since I quit?

Ps my wife quit smokeing at same time and she is useing rocket sheep purple alien at 12mg and she had not complaints(it has a higher vg ratio)

I know this a long post but I would really appreciate any help as I am concerned .
Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (5/7/15)

Hi there and welcome to the forum. 

When i initially started vaping I had a similar issue. I have shallow breathing as a norm but found myself struggling to breathe after a I quit stinkies and started vaping. This however disappeared after a month or two. I wrote it off to a period where my lungs needed to adjust from having alot of bad chemicals that it was used to, to get cleaning safer air. 
I believe many goes through this period of change and it is normal. Just stick through it. In the meantime Tey different juices. Possibly with lower pg content and see if that does aid your problem

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Willyza (5/7/15)

Alan snyders said:


> But my problem is since vaping I have been getting sob(short of breath)



I have this as well, BUT it only started in the last month or so
I have put this down since starting to vape 3mg, (I am vaping way to much?)
so I am busy cutting down now, to see if this work

ps I have also up my distance from 40 to 60 km a weekend of fun cycling hoping this will help out as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (5/7/15)

Good Morning Alan. I am also on twisp gear, personally just love their quality. Regarding the sob issue, I have found that if you are a heavy vaper, the quality of the liquid also plays a significant role. I prefer vaporfi liquids, but they are difficult to get hold of. Twisp' s liquids are also good, but I don't like the taste.

Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/7/15)

As @Marzuq said. Certainly try out higher VG juices as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/7/15)

Alan snyders said:


> Good day guys.
> Lol or rather good morning
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could give me advise..
> ...



Hi @Alan snyders

I agree with @Marzuq
Strange things happen in the first month or two of vaping and it differs from person to person. But mostly, these things pass as your body adjusts

On the shortness of breath, I also got that in the beginning on some Liqua flavours that were also PG heavy. Definitely try other juices and see if they work better.

Even today, i can feel a slight shortness of breath with some juices. While not as pronouncecd as when i started vaping, it still comes up from time to time on some flavours. It could also be a flavour thing where your body doesnt agree with a particular flavour. But I have noticed that VG heavy juices generally dont do that. They are much smoother.

Definitely try other flavours and other juice brands - to see what works for you

But listen to your body as you are doing and drink lots of water. More than you did before.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/15)

Everyone is different when they start vaping and give up stinkies... for me it was headaches... I almost gave up vaping and tried all the suggestions like higher VG etc... I guess after 35 years of heavy smoking all the symptoms I was experiencing was the withdrawal of a lot of toxins leaving my system. Happily after about three months my headaches disappeared and after regularly getting headaches when I smoked I have had two headaches in the last year that required a headache tab. And of course all the other benefits can't even be quantified.

The best advice I can give you through this really important phase is to drink lots of water!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (5/7/15)

I also had this issue during the first month, mostly at night when going to bed. Some nights I felt like my lungs wouldn't expand when I tried to breathe in, almost like I had to make a conscious effort to breathe in. This was also on higher PG juice and 12-18mg. I found thatbcertain flavors made it worse than others. Now the only issue I have is that my lungs are too small for all the vapor I want  Just stick it out, it gets better and totally worth it

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/7/15)

As mentioned above, drink plenty of water. It really works wonders and it's going to help with the body's cleansing process.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alan snyders (5/7/15)

Thx for all the replies guys , I feel so much better ..

At the moment the only child high juice I have is my wife's rocket sheep purple alien.
But it's 12 mg and to strong at the momment for me.

My other option would be to go to local mall and buy some twisp liquid. Apparently the pure range is 100% VG.

Do you guys know that the ratio of the other twisp liquids are?
Thx


----------



## GerharddP (5/7/15)

Probably due to the fact that smokers are used to less oxygen. Thus you all of a sudden need more because you're body is confused for lack of a better word. Had the same issue but its gone now


----------



## Silver (5/7/15)

Alan snyders said:


> Thx for all the replies guys , I feel so much better ..
> 
> At the moment the only child high juice I have is my wife's rocket sheep purple alien.
> But it's 12 mg and to strong at the momment for me.
> ...



Hi @Alan snyders 
I dont know the strength of Twisp liquid these days, but when i used Twisp in late 2013 it was either 18mg or zero mg in certain flavours. 

What you can do is go to picknPay and get some Plain BP Grade VG. Dolly Varden is a popular brand. Or Dischem sells just BP grade VG. Not expensive. Like R30 for a bottle. Then you could add some to the Purple Alien. This will increase the VG ratio and it will bring down the nic. Flavour will be compromised depending on how much you add. But worth a try.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (5/7/15)

Hi @Alan snyders, and firstly welcome to our little family . The issue about being short of breathe is certainly an interesting one, and in my case it was actually what motivated me to try vaping in the beginning. My lung function was likely seeing the effects of a 28 year, 2pd addiction. I experienced this most noticeably at night, just after climbing into bed.

I can confidently state that in my own journey, my lung function has improved tremendously, thanks to vaping. It really has been the most wonderful experience. So I'd like to encourage you with my experience, in the hopes that you to will also begin to see the vast benefits down the road.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## PutRid (5/7/15)

@Alan snyders - The exact same thing happened to me in my first month or 2 of vaping.
I switched to higher VG because I found that 50/50 pgvg was the main reason why I was short of breath as I vaped a lot (still do).
I was vaping 40/60 pgvg and higher but I still found myself short of breath at times, so the only other reason I could think of was Tabaco withdrawals. The shortness of breathe stopped for me about 3 months in. 
I also found weirdly enough that direct lung hits worked better for me and not mouth to lung.
Hope you come right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan snyders (5/7/15)

Hey well I am useing my wife's purple alien which is 40/60 pgvg , so u will see how it goes today and give feedback tonight or tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/7/15)

Alan snyders said:


> Hey well I am useing my wife's purple alien which is 40/60 pgvg , so u will see how it goes today and give feedback tonight or tomorrow



Good to hear @Alan snyders 
When you get a chance, please upload a cool avatar pic for yourself
Just log in with a normal browser (not tapatalk)
Click your name in the top right and then "avatar"
A small picture works best


----------



## DarkSide (5/7/15)

@Alan snyders Welcome to the forum and congrats on giving up the ciggies. When I started vaping "full-time", I also experienced this and even asked my doctor about the tightness in my chest. I was advised that part of the recovery process may be the lung’s attempt to remove mucus and tar. The normal mucus transport system will start to reactivate itself, which can initially cause the tightness and then coughing, which I still have. Tightness in the chest abated after I switched to the 6mg nic strength and stopped "sucking like a baby on a bottle" when I did the good lung hits....as they say, everything in moderation ...Be patient; wait it out! Your body wants to return to normal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirk (5/7/15)

Doesnt answer to the 'question' directly, but thought it a nice thing to stumble across anyway - a report from an ex-smoker, now chain vaper - who had an x-ray done recently...:

http://vapingunderground.com/threads/after-2-years-of-chain-vaping-got-an-x-ray-and.69650/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (6/7/15)

Welcome to the forum mate...like everyone said, you'll definitely feel the benefits later on, as far as amount goes, I am on very low nic 0.7mg atm so vaping a lot +-30ml's a day 94%+ VG and I truly feel great lungwise. I exercise a lot so would notice if any issue occurs. Sofar since I've been vaping breathing has just gotten better and better during my exercise sessions even tho I only stop vaping while I'm exercising Vape on bud....Like a Boss!


----------

